# Hay Maker's Handbook



## 8gross

I seen on the New Holland's website that they advertise a "Hay Maker's Handbook". I'm just curious if this would be something that you "established" farmers would recommend to a young up-and-coming farmer. I just started renting about 70ac and am hoping to get a bit bigger in the next few years in hay production.


----------



## shortrow

I'll tell you what I do. I gather and read every piece of info I can. Then I use what makes sense for my applications. The "Hay maker's Handbook" is in my collection, some good info in there.


----------



## downtownjr

It is a nice handbook...agree with shortrow...cannot find enough good ready material...here is a link to some more things I would recommend...
http://www.alfalfa.org/publications.html

Just download the .pdf


----------



## mlappin

Purdue also has a very nice handbook for Indiana growers. Called the Purdue Extension Forage Field Guide ID-317. Has a lot of good information for growers in about any area but several charts for planting dates and first and last killing frosts are Indiana specific.


----------



## haystax

Start with your local university extension office - or go online and look at research specific to your area


----------



## shortrow

Purdue also has a good book for weed identification. Helps very much when you find a weed that is strange to you.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

Alabama is full of good information.

Alabama Forages

The Alabama Farm Bureau has a good forage association.

Georgia also has some excellent information, and an outstanding Alfalfa Handbook.


----------

